
Pacman-5.0 Released - ferrari8608
http://allanmcrae.com/2016/01/pacman-5-0-released/
======
metasean
Some of the comments here reminded me of another recent post, and in
particular these statements...

>Do not start an open source project if you need praise, warmth and love from
your fellow human beings. [
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11053810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11053810)
]

>Folks forget that most FOSS work is volunteer & berating the hackers who make
it won't help one bit. [
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11054809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11054809)
]

~~~
codyps
Well, the front page did recently have people complaining about a bunch of
paid products (github, twitter, everything IBM does). I'd expect us to treat
open source projects like any other, and part of that is by noting their
failings. Incentivising fixing those (or doing the fixing) does happen in
different ways, but this isn't a development forum :)

I'd say:

> don't post anything publicly if you want only [warm fuzzy feelings]"

~~~
blowski
There is 'total compensation' to consider, though. If you're getting paid big
money to work on something, you can probably swallow the criticism fairly
easily. But if you're not being paid any money, and there are zero warm fuzzy
feelings, it's harder to stay motivated.

------
cyphar
I wish the package-query maintainers would stop hard coding the pacman version
in their PKGBUILD as requirements. It means that every time there's a minor
release of pacman, updating breaks for the 6 hours it takes the AUR guys to
catch up.

~~~
creshal
There's tons of alternatives to yaourt, thankfully.

~~~
cyphar
But AFAIK they all use package-query (pacaur does IIRC).

~~~
creshal
[https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/package-
query/](https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/package-query/)

Only pacupg does, according to this. pacaur, cower, apacman, packer, and all
the others
([https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AUR_helpers](https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/AUR_helpers))
don't.

------
simula67
Still no parallel download support ?

[https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/20056](https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/20056)

~~~
Svenstaro
Why isn't a XferCommand that by itself downloads chunks concurrently good
enough for you?

~~~
broodbucket
XferCommands are confusing to write. I have one, and it makes my downloads
faster, though I wouldn't have a clue how to write it myself. Here's what I
have currently:

    
    
        XferCommand = /usr/bin/printf 'Downloading ' && echo %u | awk -F/ '{printf $NF}' && printf '...' && /usr/bin/aria2c -q --allow-overwrite=true -c --file-allocation=none --log-level=error -m2 --max-connection-per-server=2 --max-file-not-found=5 --min-split-size=5M --no-conf --remote-time=true --summary-interval=0 -t5 -d / -o %o %u && echo ' Complete!'
    

It's fast, but doesn't have download progress. I had another one, which
printed several lines of output per file (but did have progress!).

My point is, the fact that you _can_ make pacman download stuff quickly as-is,
doesn't mean that inbuilt support wouldn't be beneficial for everyone who
doesn't know how their downloading program works back-to-front.

------
sotaan
Someone already got an implementation of a hook? No idea how it should be
used...

~~~
Dosenpfand
It's explained in the linked article and it even links to an examples repo:
[https://github.com/andrewgregory/pachooks](https://github.com/andrewgregory/pachooks)

------
xerophyte12932
Am I the only one that read the title and thought this was Pacman the game? I
am surprised they let you use the name for something else considering it's
supposed to be highly copyright-protected.

Sidenote: I am having trouble finding the link to an explanation what this
really is. any help?

~~~
cyphar
Names aren't copyrighted, they're trademarked. And since:

a) Arch Linux isn't selling pacman. b) I don't believe Namco still own a
registered trademark for Pacman. And they probably don't make enough money
from it for them to win a lawsuit about it (trademarks require a reasonable
commercial interest in order to be protected).

So there almost certainly isn't a legal issue. IANAL.

~~~
laumars
The trademark is also for 'Pac-Man' not 'pacman'.

~~~
zorked
That's why I can get away with selling my home-made "cocacola" without legal
issues.

